# Coolermaster Elite 330 mit zerbrochenem Powerbutton



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,
wie oben schon beschrieben habe ich das besagte Gehäuse seit ca 1 Jahr. Ich hatte damals schon über meinen Händler versucht Ersatz dafür zu bekommen was irgendwie kläglich scheiterte. Nun würde mich mal interessieren ob man diesen Pfennigartikel nicht irgendwie doch einzeln bekäme ( kompletter Taster in der Frontblende ). Ich habe zwar eine Notlösung aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht, und einen Komplettumbau der Front möchte ich mir eigendlich ersparen. Hier mal das besagte Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist eine abgesägte Kontrolleuchte aus dem KFz.- Bereich, welche per Lexan verschraubt wurde und leider mit Schaumstoffunterfüttert werden mußte damit der Schalter einigermaßen gerade bleibt bei Betätigung.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Coolermaster Elite 330 mit zerbrochenem Einschaltknopf*

Nimm doch was in der Art hier. Du kannst irgendeine Taster nehmen, nur keinen Schalter. Es muss nur kurz Kontakt geben, dann schaltet sich dein PC ein.
Dann die Kabel vom alten Schalter abschneiden und an die gegebenen Kontakte des neuen Schalters anlöten

Da hier gibt es eine grosse Auswahl an Schalter... (gibt auch wesentlich billigere als dieser hier)
Vandalismusgeschützter Taster 19 mm mit Ringbeleuchtung Lötanschlüsse 250 V/AC 5 A im Conrad Online Shop

Oder natürlich könntest du den Hersteller mit einer netten E-Mail anfragen...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Coolermaster Elite 330 mit zerbrochenem Einschaltknopf*

Kannst auch mit den zwei Drähten kurzschliessen, da brauchst du nichtmal einen Schalter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Coolermaster Elite 330 mit zerbrochenem Einschaltknopf*

Ja gut Schalter war etwas schlecht umschrieben. Mit dem Taster wäre der Aufwand zu hoch, da nicht genügend Platz dahinter wäre, da müßte ich auch die LEDs und Resettaster umbauen. Auch wäre es preislich zuviel für das Gehäuse. Ich möchte ja hier nur erstmal wissen ob man die Kuh einfacher vom Eis bekommt


----------



## StormyMaster (1. Juni 2011)

Hi Doc,

für das Elite 330 gibts ein komplettes Bracket in unserem Parts-Shop für 3,95€.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

Auf dem Bild sieht man das benötigte Teil nicht, die Teile auf der Abbildung sind ja OK. Ich bräuchte den Taster der in der Frontblende verschraubt ist ( schwarzer Knopf mit dem transparenten blauen Halterahmen ). Bekäme man den irgendwie " only "?


----------



## StormyMaster (1. Juni 2011)

Hmm... da wirst Du die Jungs vom Mail-Support (geht auch deutsch) fragen müssen, ob die sowas extra herumliegen haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

OK, Thanks. Demnach dürfte die Chance als gering einzustufen sein


----------



## StormyMaster (1. Juni 2011)

Kann ich dir atm nicht sagen. Die Jungs vom Mail-Support sitzen am Lager und finden vielleicht etwas.


----------

